
Evaluating the Genuine Fake (2019) - pepys
https://www.insidehighered.com/views/2019/09/13/lydia-pyne-genuine-fakes-how-phony-things-teach-us-about-real-stuff
======
crazydoggers
For those intrigued by the subject of the Fake, I highly recommend Orson
Welles’ film “F for Fake”

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_for_Fake](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_for_Fake)

------
agustif
I hate vegan food because of this. I've no problem eating vegetables, but why
the ____would I want them looking like meat? Thanks but no thanks.

------
tyingq
Vegetarian burgers, sausage, etc always struck me as pretty funny. Especially
when there is some obvious attempt to make it look like meat.

~~~
Perenti
I saw "non-beef beef" at the supermarket the other week. It's like a culinary
paradox.

